# Paint protection...



## Fajin (Jun 4, 2012)

I got a heavy sales pitch for paint protection, among other things. I have always regarded this "paint protection" as a way over-priced wax job. I declined. I also declined the extended warranty with all of the oil changes and all the other crap they tried to sell me.

I had to ask the price about 5 times before they told me as they wanted to roll it into the financing to make it look like it wasn't expensive. $900 for the wax job and almost $2,000 for the extended warranty.

Am I wrong to think this is a scam?


----------



## JMORIN (Jun 2, 2012)

I had the same thing. I've never taken the paint protection before. Last time I got the extended warranty on my 2009 Pontiac G3, I paid 2,500 for it, and when it came time to use it I was told that there was a huge list of things that were not covered under the extended warranty, even though it was sold as extending the bumper to bumper to 100,000 km / 5 years. The dealership said they don't like to refer to it as 'extended bumper to bumper', but rather as 'extended comprehensive coverage' that covers less then the initial warranty. I asked why the sales guy and the business manager both kept selling it as extending the overall coverage then. 

Guess it depends. I bought my Cruze from a different dealership, and they said what the other dealership said was wrong and not sure why they were putting up a fight, it wasn't even something overly serious.


----------



## GoldenCruze (Dec 18, 2011)

At my dealership those pitches happened after the sale, after I had signed all of the paperwork. The paint protection thing with a lifetime warranty was $400. I don't remember the price for the interior protection or rust proofing. At least my dealership was smart enough to not try competing on price with those packages included.


----------



## rbtec (Feb 3, 2012)

My dealership didn't push anything.


Sent from my Autoguide iPhone app


----------



## Bohdan (Apr 28, 2012)

My dealership asked and I only purchased the extended warrenty for 5yrs with the zero deductable and they added the 5yr oil change with tire rotation all for $1,134.00. Not a bad price. Who knows what may happen with the Cruze and having the rental there if the time is going to be more the 2 hrs for the repair is great. I am not into this Paint protection never have been with its lifetime protection will trade the Cruze in after 4 or 5 yrs for another one if all goes well with this one.


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

Scam. It's not worth it. 

It's better to put that money into a good detailing/rustproofing regimen instead of forking it into your dealer's F&I guy's pocket. If you're in/near Canada, get it Krowned yearly. If elsewhere, spray rustproofing oil (Fluid Film, Carwell, etc.) onto the undersides and into every nook/cranny possible. Then, put on a good coat of wax/sealant like Collinite 476 or 845, Duragloss 105, or other non-Wal-Mart wax before winter. 

Doing all that will ensure your Cruze is looking good and rust-free for years to come.


----------



## jdubb11 (Mar 14, 2012)

put that money in the bank or into a cd. im sure in happenes but for me, ive never had that kind of repair bill for a car


----------



## wallbngr (Feb 2, 2012)

The extend warranty was offered to me too , The rust proofing should be under warranty for 100000 miles . and the "Module " warranty as the sales man put it was for the computers and electronic chipped modules in the car .. They RARELY if ever go bad ..so save your money .


----------



## Fajin (Jun 4, 2012)

Thanks. As I suspected....


----------



## susan421 (Apr 17, 2012)

Don't have such experiences thats i can share


----------



## cecaa850 (Apr 9, 2012)

It's just a way for dealers to make gross profit as there's not much built into vehicles these days. I'd pass. Spend the money on a clear bra and some wax from time to time.


----------



## susan421 (Apr 17, 2012)

You are right, really now a days dealers using this techniques to earn profits


----------



## dannylightning (Jun 24, 2012)

the place i bought my car automatically gives you a life time warranty on any car you buy from them and you get that for free, the catch is this. if there is a service due at 30k,60k, 90k miles or what ever the case may be, you have halve to have that done or it voids your life time warranty. what would be covered when it comes time to use the warranty is hard to say, some of those schedules services that GM or any other manufacturer says needs done at a certain mileage can be a bit expensive. 

the life time warranty seems great but it actually looks like it will probably cost a pretty penny to keep that life time warranty. i am sure its good to get the scheduled services performed but at the same time that is allot of money to dish out for them to check some things out and maybe make some adjustments on stuff. my dad never gets any of that stuff done and his 17 year old car is still running great..


----------

